# just crazy



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

i can't believe i missed that buck in the bow forum for a week.

if you didn't see it check it out!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... .php?t=985

I was pumped taking a 10 pointer this year but that's just nuts.[/url]


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah & wouldn't that be classified as a typical rack ??? Most big ones are non typical


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

That would be classified as a non typical rack. A typical rack doesn't get much bigger than 6 by 6 for whitetail and doesn't have any kicker points (which this deer has many).


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought it would have to be a 8 by 8 or bigger before they classify it as a non-typical. Look at the Hanson buck, its an 8 by 8 and it is the record typical. Or the ont that was shot up my Minot a couple years ago that was like a 7 by 7 it was damn close to Hanson buck.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

As long as it is fairly symmetrical, it can be scored as a typical deer. The only problem is if there are a lot of differences between the points on the left vs. the right side, the deductions will kill you. Usually that is why they will score it nontypical, so if the deer has lots of points, length, and mass but isn't symmetrical, you can take that into consideration.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

:eyeroll: The Hanson Buck is a mainframe 6x6.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

What is the Hanson buck?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The Hanson buck is the standing world record typical whitetail.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.buckforage.com/hanson.htm


----------

